# Why you should learn the ZZ method for CFOP



## Autumn Variation (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 17, 2020)

I agree that you should learn ZZ to improve your CFOP for EO recog, but I don't agree that ZZ is bad, but this isn't the thread for that. DM me if you want more details.


----------



## Autumn Variation (Mar 17, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> I agree that you should learn ZZ to improve your CFOP for EO recog, but I don't agree that ZZ is bad, but this isn't the thread for that. DM me if you want more details.


I never said that ZZ is bad, in fact, I'm pretty sure that if you learn full zbll than, you could be a top cuber, but for a CFOP solver like me, I also found it usefull to learn ZZ just to understand the concept of oriented edges


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 17, 2020)

37 seconds into the video would suggest otherwise, but ok.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 17, 2020)

Wait... did you say that doing EOCross is basically CFOP?


----------

